# Baked Jicama fries



## bradger (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok i know what some here are probably thinking, WHAT THE HEK IS JICAMA!  well it is kind of hard to explain so im going to let this link do it for me. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pachyrhizus_erosus
so here is my attempt at making fries with this unusual vegie
made fries mixed with peanut oil and thyme placed on baking sheet and stone 










cooked at 400 for about an hour flipping half way through
finished have already eaten some.





oh i also made steak with it, but who cares about that.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jicama is something I use from time to time on Keto. Great for fries.  Excellent raw in salads. Bright mild Apple / citrusy flavor. Can also use as a sub for apples in Keto desserts. I recently also incorporated it into my sugar free dandelion “honey”.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 5, 2020)

You never actually mentioned whether you liked them or not!


----------



## bradger (Jun 6, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> You never actually mentioned whether you liked them or not!


of sorry i liked them most were over cooked, but still good


----------

